# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  How fast do rat snakes grow? and aggressiveness experience?

## Didgie

So, those of you have own Texas Rat Snakes - how fast do they grow? Twix is about the size of a big pencil right now, is the best way I can describe it. I'm just itching for him to put some size on. (Less games of "find the snake in the bedding" I hope)  :Smile:  I'm sure he's very young - a few months, I'm guessing? How much will he grow by the time he's, say, a year old?


Also, very unrelated - I see a lot of posts about how Texas Rats are supposedly pretty feisty and a bit nippy. Twix has been amazingly chill, though - what kind of experiences have ya'll had with them? I'd love to get another (I'm hooked), and I'm slightly curious if I just got lucky with this guy, or if it's really a snake-to-snake basis when it comes to aggression. (not that I'm bothered by getting bitten...especially at this size! :-P)

----------


## Shenzi Sixaxis

I don't know about growth, but my Lucy Tex rat Daemon was kind of flightly when I got him but still okay. After about a month he became extremely aggressive to the point where opening his bin lid gets hissy, puffs, opens his mouth and gapes, strikes at anything that moves, and if I want to move him, either I dump his whole tub or I get bit. Bit multiple times, actually. 

He's a small 2009, as he gets so aggressive he hasn't been willing to eat whenever I try offering prey. I saw your other post and I think Daemon is 2-3 times the size of yours.


The worse bite I got from him was when he thought I was food. Not fun.
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...you-taste-good.


Yeah, I'm not really a fan of western rats. The only reason I would buy another is if it was a nice sized adult and I got to see it in person and it was like a corn snake. Hand tame Blue Beauties (eastern rat) are something I'm looking to producing in the future.

----------


## Didgie

Hmmm, ok. I'll likely see how Twix acts as he gets older before I make any plans to get another...the lucy tex rat was what I was wanting, too! So I guess it's just wait and see, and then decide.  :Smile:

----------


## SoFarAway

I don't know how fast Texas rats grow, but most ratsnakes are good feeders so I'd assume he'll be grown up within two years. I've only ever heard of defensive and/or aggressive Texas rats, but there could always be exceptions. Without stressing him, try to get him used to being handled, as this will make life easier for both of you.  :Smile:

----------


## midwest_98

I got my first rat snake about 6 months to 9 months ago.  I feed him right at 2 pinkies a week.  I havent done exact measurements but im guessing he is a little over around a foot.  He was tame at first, then got skitish and is now calm.  From my brief history and slight knowledge i know they have aggression issues but you take the good with the bad.  Its all about handling and care of them.  Good luck! 

I did have a adult Tex Rat that was bought from Siegel Reptiles out of FL for a short while.  He was around 4 foot and the most agressive i have ever had, striked at the tank just for walking by.

----------

